# used benzing clock



## NJM52002 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to the sport and am trying to find a used benzing electronic clock to get me started. Thanks for your help


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

NJM52002 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to the sport and am trying to find a used benzing electronic clock to get me started. Thanks for your help



this benzing express at ebay was retracted twice but it's been sold again:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123




i just don't know if you'll like this vintage benzing model they have on ebay right now. there are about 9 bids and it's ending pretty soon:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HOMING-...=170590031561&ps=63&clkid=6368866206789786638




















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Those are nice clocks... I used one for a season and loved it.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I might could point you to a benzing express if you are interested. Don't know the price but it's never been used.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Your best choice is Ebay. They usually have them. Unless someone in the forum comes out with one.


----------



## susan gaudry (Jan 14, 2011)

benzing g2 m1 help pls
i live in Australia will the m1 or g2 work here tht im thinkin of gettin from uk or europe
as far as i can c only need to get an plug adapter


----------

